# Red Cherry Shrimp Turned Clear??? Normal?



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, I have a 14 gal tank with 2 RCS, 3 otos and newly added 10 panda tetras.

Recently we spotted the old "molted" shell of one of the RCS, but not the shrimp. 
So you can imagine my surprise when I saw this! The shrimp was clear, and so was the molted shell. Is this normal? If so, where is the Red Color containted? 

Thanks for answering what is probably just some ignorance on my part!:biggrin:


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

THat's not a Red Cherry Shrimp. It's a ghost shrimp.


----------



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

I know that's what it looks like...but I have NEVER bought a ghost shrimp...


----------



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

xximanoobxx said:


> THat's not a Red Cherry Shrimp. It's a ghost shrimp.


hey, so after replying (post above) I decided to go look, and you are right!:icon_redf Both of the RCS are in there, doing fine, and now there is this guy! I have NO IDEA where he came from, he is pretty big, and I only bought some glosso, and pulled it all apart...and that was just 4 days ago.

So my next question is...

I am getting some Crystal Red Shrimp - this week. I am pretty sure the RCS and the CRS will be fine together, but are the Ghost shrimp more vicious? 

Should I get rid of him before the CRS arrive?


----------



## Philosophos (May 7, 2009)

Would you mind telling us who sold you that shrimp? I have a feeling it was dyed, and if it was sold to you as a RCS then you've got a source that's either dishonest or ignorant of their own stock. Both are bad.


----------



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> Would you mind telling us who sold you that shrimp? I have a feeling it was dyed, and if it was sold to you as a RCS then you've got a source that's either dishonest or ignorant of their own stock. Both are bad.


no no no, before I throw anyone under the bus, let me clarify!
It was a local LFS, (no one on this board) and just to be clear, I FOUND the two RCS! (they are still alive and well)
this one was apparently a hitchhiker, on some plant that I bought, so now I have three shrimp, two RCS (for sure) and one Ghost Shrimp!

NEW QUESTION
Will the Ghost Shrimp be ok with my soon-to-arrive Crystal Reds?


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*Ghost shrimp*

NEW QUESTION
Will the Ghost Shrimp be ok with my soon-to-arrive Crystal Reds?[/quote]


I have CRS-es ( hundreds !), a few Ghosts and several Amano shrimps in one tank and I have not seen any predation between them.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

I would get rid of the ghost, some people have had bad experiences with them.

lol I guess it's ultimately up to you! I'd play it safe...CRS are just too darn expensive.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

bigperm said:


> !
> 
> NEW QUESTION
> Will the Ghost Shrimp be ok with my soon-to-arrive Crystal Reds?


The won't cross breed, but Ghosts tend not to play nice with any other dwarf shrimp.

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_compatibility_chart.shtml

I and others have seen larger Ghosts eat RCS.


----------



## Philosophos (May 7, 2009)

bigperm said:


> no no no, before I throw anyone under the bus, let me clarify!
> It was a local LFS, (no one on this board) and just to be clear, I FOUND the two RCS! (they are still alive and well)
> this one was apparently a hitchhiker, on some plant that I bought, so now I have three shrimp, two RCS (for sure) and one Ghost Shrimp!
> 
> ...


Heh, okay. I didn't think it was anyone on the forum, but you never know. Stranger things have happened.

Glad you found the two RCS and the other was just a hitch hiker. 

Ghosts get big. I'm not sure they'd go tearing apart adults but their scavenging nature makes me wonder about the shrimplets. I've had ghosts eat small live blackworms and frozen blood worms.


----------



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

EdwardN said:


> I have CRS-es ( hundreds !), a few Ghosts and several Amano shrimps in one tank and I have not seen any predation between them.


thanks Edward, but I am only getting 10 CRS, and only have 2 RCS, not "hundreds". My concern is that you may not notice any predation, with those large numbers.:red_mouth



hamsterman said:


> I would get rid of the ghost, some people have had bad experiences with them.
> 
> lol I guess it's ultimately up to you! I'd play it safe...CRS are just too darn expensive.


That's what I am thinking I should do!



cjp999 said:


> The won't cross breed, but Ghosts tend not to play nice with any other dwarf shrimp.
> 
> http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/dwarf_shrimp_compatibility_chart.shtml
> 
> I and others have seen larger Ghosts eat RCS.


Thanks, that was my concern, not the cross breeding, thanks for the link! i don't want them eating my RCS and CRS!



Philosophos said:


> Heh, okay. I didn't think it was anyone on the forum, but you never know. Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Glad you found the two RCS and the other was just a hitch hiker.
> 
> Ghosts get big. I'm not sure they'd go tearing apart adults but their scavenging nature makes me wonder about the shrimplets. I've had ghosts eat small live blackworms and frozen blood worms.


Yes, it had to be a stowaway, but I have no idea how! This week I have changed my substrate to EcoComplete, and planted some glosso, and added 10 panda tetras and 1 oto

I took the glosso out stem by stem, didn't pour the water in from the plant bag, so i don't think it was there, unless it was awfully small.

I didn't see it in the panda tank or the oto tank, but I added that water to my tank as the fish acclimated, perhaps it was in there? I didn't see it! After all, it is called a GHOST shrimp!:icon_wink

Finally, we are sure it is a Ghost shrimp, right?


----------



## Philosophos (May 7, 2009)

It may be a young yamato (amano) as well. The best method of differentiating them is looking at the rostrum (spike sticking out between the eyes) ghost shrimp's don't tend to stick out much, where as yamato's have a longer rostrum.


----------



## EdwardN (Nov 7, 2008)

*Shrimp's getting on together..*



bigperm said:


> thanks Edward, but I am only getting 10 CRS, and only have 2 RCS, not "hundreds". My concern is that you may not notice any predation, with those large number


When I started my tank this Spring, I used about 150 - 160 Ghost shrimp for cycling. After a few weeks I added 25 CRS-ses, and then fish.

Now I have about 4 - 5 Ghost shrimps in my tank and literally hundreds CRS-es!!!

So, if I'm to draw conclusions like some others here - it was CRS-ses that did away with the big, bad Ghosts...

And, in addition to those two kinds, also 20 Amanos are in the same tank!!!

I wonder why you wouldn't shun other people?!

They are known to eat their own kind when the going gets tough enough...

To make the matter even worse, I have in excess of two hundred fish in the same 180', and I see ften enough a very small shrimplets getting away in jumps from the fish on prowl, and hardly ever any fish getting this sort of snack. So the fish seem to learn that shrimplets are hard to get and I observe that generally the fish learned to ignore its dish swimming by
But then I have a little jungle in my tank, for I care more for the shrimp and fish there, then somebody's remarks about whether the tank is to his/hers liking!

Having animals of any sort should induce one to think what is optimal for THEIR well being, and not about one's sense of 'humanization' of everything around, which ends as a pile of toxic garbage....

( Sorry about the last remark...)


----------



## bigperm (Oct 29, 2009)

*ummmm.....thanks.....i think???*



EdwardN said:


> I wonder why you wouldn't shun other people?!
> 
> They are known to eat their own kind when the going gets tough enough...
> 
> ...


:eek5: :eek5::eek5:
what are you talking about? shunning other people? sense of "humanization?"

I appreciate your comments on the CRS eating the Ghosts, but I am not sure what the rest of these comments have to do with anything.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a problem with ghost shrimp 2years ago got 10ghost shrimp in my 10gal heavily planted tank also had 40cherrys. I started to watch the bigger ghost shrimp eat my cherrys I just pulled all of the ghost out and moved them to a bigger tank with no other shrimps.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

bigperm said:


> :eek5: :eek5::eek5:
> what are you talking about? shunning other people? sense of "humanization?"
> 
> I appreciate your comments on the CRS eating the Ghosts, but I am not sure what the rest of these comments have to do with anything.


He is speaking on the treatment of shrimp as if they were humans themselves. It is really one of those age old debates that will never be settled.

That's all he meant.


----------

